# Mini's and X-Voce NOT FOR SALE, discussion only



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Everybody knows these speakers and most everyone knows me. I keep very good care of my stuff and have all the original packaging/speaker cloths/manuals/etc. I can ship with VERY good rates via LTL as I work for a distribution company and we get amazing deals on freight. The Mini's will be palletized and shrink wrapped on the pallet and if you purchase the X-Voce with the Mini's (PHENOMENAL combo BTW) I'll put the X-Voce on the pallet as well and have it all shrink wrapped so please don't worry about them being safe in transit. 

*Here are the basics:
Mini's: $1100 plus 3% PP plus shipping
X-Voce: $325 plus 3% PP plus shipping

NOW OPEN TO TRADES! WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO TRADE ME??*

Both in excellent condition and both A-Stock. There is a small (less than 1/4" long) mark on the outside of one of the Mini's (see picture below). That is the only defect at all. Visually they are stunning and acoustically they are 100%. I also have an extra 8" planar midrange and an extra tweet as well.

Here are a couple pics:
































































The mark is on the left (outside) of my left speaker. As these speakers can be either left or right it could be used as the right speaker as the mark would face inward and possibly blocked. You can't see it from more than a couple feet away as it's less than 1/4" long. It isn't visible from straight on at all.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I see the Ninja in skeeter's future. :eyebrows:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I decided to sell these again. I'm thinking of going to a single driver setup with the new Zu Omen. This is a fantastic setup and I've loved it the last 3 or 4 years but now its time to try something new


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Great HT setup and someone will be very happy buying these speakers.

Those Zu Omen's are interesting, with cool color options. Be sure to let us know how they sound after they ship Nov 1.

GLWS.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am interested in your thoughts on these as well. Funny, I was just checking these out yesterday with their intro pricing.... "thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been talking with Sean with Zu the last couple days, very nice guy! I'm looking at the red ones.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> I've been talking with Sean with Zu the last couple days, very nice guy! I'm looking at the red ones.


Skeeter, do you know if the red (ginger) is like the av123 rosewood red or is it redder? Can't really tell from the pics on their site. Just curious.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

ecod123 said:


> Skeeter, do you know if the red (ginger) is like the av123 rosewood red or is it redder? Can't really tell from the pics on their site. Just curious.


Sean is calling the Red Sangria, kinda interesting. He just sent me this pic a few minutes ago, said its pretty overexposed though. I think it looks cool!


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

Still think that you should Ninja mod the Mini's. There's a very good reason why you don't see them on the used market. Add some Platinums as bypasses and some Mortite as a quasi-gasket, then you'll never want to get rid of your Mini's.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

emac said:


> Still think that you should Ninja mod the Mini's. There's a very good reason why you don't see them on the used market. Add some Platinums as bypasses and some Mortite as a quasi-gasket, then you'll never want to get rid of your Mini's.


Its an option but I think I just want to go a completely different way than what I've had before which is why the Zu's really interest me.

Still available!!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you actually heard the ZU's ????


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandbagger said:


> Have you actually heard the ZU's ????


Nope, just read about them and reviews/etc. If I dont' like them I've got 60-days to return them. Have you?


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

I read up some on the Zu's and a lot of people really like their sound, but they're not supposed to be the most detailed 'hi-fi' sounding speaker around. They're a dynamic/fun speaker it seems. If resolution/detail is what you're looking for, I'd go another route...if dynamics, human vocals, and imaging are big for you...then you could be quite happy with the Zu Omens. This is just going on some research I've done over the last half hour or so

I've wanted to get into fullrange SD speakers, but haven't found the right one for me yet. At $1,000 for into pricing, those speakers seem worth a gamble.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cujobob said:


> I read up some on the Zu's and a lot of people really like their sound, but they're not supposed to be the most detailed 'hi-fi' sounding speaker around. They're a dynamic/fun speaker it seems. If resolution/detail is what you're looking for, I'd go another route...if dynamics, human vocals, and imaging are big for you...then you could be quite happy with the Zu Omens. This is just going on some research I've done over the last half hour or so
> 
> I've wanted to get into fullrange SD speakers, but haven't found the right one for me yet. At $1,000 for into pricing, those speakers seem worth a gamble.


That's kind of what I've found as well. The things that you described are things that are drawing me to the speakers. The Mini's are VERY smooth, very open and neutral and engaging. I really like them. I just want to try something different and, like you said, for $1k trying something completely out of my norm seems like a good gamble. 

Now back to the sale, who wants to buy my speaks?? "thumbsup:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Over 700 views and no offers? Am I too high or ... I'm well below the other two sets for sale on Audiogon.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

skeeter99 said:


> Over 700 views and no offers?


We keep checking to see if you are posting any pictures (of anything). :whoopie:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

mojave said:


> We keep checking to see if you are posting any pictures (of anything). :whoopie:


Ahh ... well I AM the picture police after all :applause:


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

skeeter99 said:


> I decided to sell these again. I'm thinking of going to a single driver setup with the new Zu Omen. This is a fantastic setup and I've loved it the last 3 or 4 years but now its time to try something new


Hey Scott,

Sorry for the thread jack.

Additional information on Zu Sound (Essence Speaker) - http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=72591.0

Also, the thread on comparision of Zu Omen and Tekton Lore likely to occur soon - http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=86177.0

Enjoy.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Friday Bump


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Saturday bump and price drop on the Mini's


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Man over 1k views ...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I just confirmed I have both an extra midrange panel AND an extra tweet for the Mini's. There should be no worries now about issues due to no more AV123 and warranty support


----------



## corndog71 (Jan 28, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Man over 1k views ...


Well, they are kinda purdy.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

corndog71 said:


> Well, they are kinda purdy.


They really are. My wife is a little pissed I'm selling them because she loves the way they look


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT ... Friday bump. I want to start planning my new system so somebody take these from me!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> I just confirmed I have both an extra midrange panel AND an extra tweet for the Mini's. There should be no worries now about issues due to no more AV123 and warranty support


I just want to let anyone know, I have tweeters in stock(limited) and I know where to get the mid panels, although they are not cheap, but you really should never be able to kill them.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kevin. Now whoever buys Mini's knows they can be taken care of 

Now somebody come buy these


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Late Saturday/early Sunday bump


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I put these up on CL and have a lead. If you are interested, give me a shout. I think they're going to be gone pretty quickly now if no one pipes up and I'd much rather sell to one of you!

Scott


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Dont do it, Dont do it....

I hated myself for a long time after selling my Mini's


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandbagger said:


> Dont do it, Dont do it....
> 
> I hated myself for a long time after selling my Mini's


My wife's not happy that I'm selling them b/c she loves the way they look. I'm sure I'd regret it but sometimes you just need a change ... I still am in the debating mood though with myself  LOL!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

angelababy said:


> I see the Ninja in skeeter's future.


I'm going to venture a guess that Skeeter is seeking high efficiency now. :smoke1:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tesseract said:


> I'm going to venture a guess that Skeeter is seeking high efficiency now. :smoke1:


That's kinda where I'm leaning. We'll see if these bad boys ever sell! If not, its not like I don't have a great setup already


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> My wife's not happy that I'm selling them b/c she loves the way they look. I'm sure I'd regret it but sometimes you just need a change ... I still am in the debating mood though with myself  LOL!


Wait till you actually sell them...Seller remorse is so much worse than buyer remorse


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

goonstopher said:


> Wait till you actually sell them...Seller remorse is so much worse than buyer remorse


Lol! No kidding it definitely can be! There's lots of speakers I regret selling. My Aperion 6B's are one of them :embarass: And my Ebony 450's and Bigfoot. 

Most of all I regret selling my Dahlquist DQ-20ii's ... Those were stunningly good speakers with the right equipment.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever let my Minis go......just sayin'! 

Randy


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I sold mine..... hated myself for it.... so much so I drove round trip from detroit to west of Milwaukee Wisconsin to pick another pair up for my dad with the stipulation that *HE NEVER SELLS THEM*


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

So ... what you guys are saying is that _shouldn't_ sell them???


----------



## corndog71 (Jan 28, 2009)

As someone who owns most of AV123's X-series speakers, I can confidently say you're missing out on what the minis can really do by leaving them stock.

I've only heard the minis in their stock configuration and having gotten used to stock vs. Sonicap I can identify the negative effect of the those stock caps. They just mask so much detail it's not funny. Seriously. Even the Encore tweeters are so much better than most realize and it's totally the fault of the cheap stock caps.

Oh and platinum bypasses are a must to extract every ounce of depth and air from the recording.

sooooo... take that!:biglaugh:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like people are saying you should keep them and upgrade them.....the Ninja way.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cburbs said:


> Sounds like people are saying you should keep them and upgrade them.....the Ninja way.


Sure sounds that way  Too bad I can't afford it right now with the new baby  I can only afford a change right now if its straight across. Maybe I'll have to wait a while to make the change :scratchchin:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

May be you can sell them all to get either LS6 or LS9. 


skeeter99 said:


> Sure sounds that way  Too bad I can't afford it right now with the new baby  I can only afford a change right now if its straight across. Maybe I'll have to wait a while to make the change :scratchchin:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

skeeter99 said:


> Sure sounds that way  Too bad I can't afford it right now with the new baby  I can only afford a change right now if its straight across. Maybe I'll have to wait a while to make the change :scratchchin:


Yeah I understand the straight swap. I can't move forward either unless I sell all my stuff. I guess my timing might be bad. Hey it isn't like either of our setups are bad...we just are looking for change.


----------



## corndog71 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just buy one cap at a time.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> May be you can sell them all to get either LS6 or LS9.


I'd love LS' but my room is definitely not big enough and I don't have near enough power for them


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cburbs said:


> Yeah I understand the straight swap. I can't move forward either unless I sell all my stuff. I guess my timing might be bad. Hey it isn't like either of our setups are bad...we just are looking for change.


Exactly, neither can complain we just both want better


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

corndog71 said:


> Just buy one cap at a time.


16 years later ... lol!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Dangit, skeeter! After reading this thread I am thinking about walking the way of the Ninja.... :scratchchin: Someday, anyway.... 

Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Once you go the Ninja way, you will not look back and this is from personal experience. 


TechFan said:


> Dangit, skeeter! After reading this thread I am thinking about walking the way of the Ninja.... :scratchchin: Someday, anyway....
> 
> Randy


PS: I'll have to A/B my Ninja Mini with our Trinity to see how it goes.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Once you go the Ninja way, you will not look back and this is from personal experience.


You're not helping here, Hugh!!!! 




> PS: I'll have to A/B my Ninja Mini with our Trinity to see how it goes.


I'm looking forward to hearing the results! :goodvibes:

Randy


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Sir,

Just trying to gear you toward audio heaven, 


TechFan said:


> You're not helping here, Hugh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Once you go the Ninja way, you will not look back and this is from personal experience.
> 
> 
> PS: I'll have to A/B my Ninja Mini with our Trinity to see how it goes.


Agree wholeheartedly w/ the once you go Ninja idea. There's a good reason all of my AV123 speakers have been upgraded.

I'm curious about what you'd think about the Ninja'ed Mini's vs. the Trinity. The Trinity are the real deal, and I'd tend to doubt that you'd find the Ninja'ed Mini's to be on the same level. It is possible to get them to the level of the Trinity, but it requiries Platinum bypasses as well as some additional work.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Now open to trades. Anyone got something they want to trade for my Mini's/Voce??


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Now open to trades. Anyone got something they want to trade for my Mini's/Voce??


I have some Onix Monitor 1's I would trade for the Mini's


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandbagger said:


> I have some Onix Monitor 1's I would trade for the Mini's


Maybe ... what finish? I'd still need to get a good center channel which I don't know if I could swing right now. PM me if you want to chat more about it Kevin ...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm gonna add on to what I'm looking for for trade, Paradigm or maybe even Klipsch (shh ... I know!) but am open to other options also. I'd love to do a straight across trade or put some money in my pocket on the deal. I really don't get any use of the Mini's in 2-channel and feel that they're really being wasted. Someone else that does more 2-channel but wants HT also this would be perfect for.


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> Maybe ... what finish? I'd still need to get a good center channel which I don't know if I could swing right now. PM me if you want to chat more about it Kevin ...


I have a PB Ref 100 is still sitting in a box if you decide to go the Ref 1 route.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> I have a PB Ref 100 is still sitting in a box if you decide to go the Ref 1 route.


You still have that? Wow, been boxed up for a while ... Thanks for the reminder


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> You still have that? Wow, been boxed up for a while ... Thanks for the reminder


Yeah, I had decided to hold on to it for a while just in case I decided to go a different route than the x-voce for my Ls6. X-voce is still working out pretty well.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

They are Piano Black



skeeter99 said:


> Maybe ... what finish? I'd still need to get a good center channel which I don't know if I could swing right now. PM me if you want to chat more about it Kevin ...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandbagger said:


> They are Piano Black


Those really are more of a 2-channel speaker though rather than a balls to the wall HT speaker. That's kinda more where I'd like to go. I'm sure I'd love those guys for 2-channel but I can't afford to have a high end (for me) 2-channel AND HT setup right now :crying:


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

They are no less a HT speaker than the Mini

with the 6.5" vifa driver and tweeter in that cabinet, I can push them to much louder volumes than I could ever push my Mini's in the same room/electronics.

I could even dig up some bypass caps for the tweeters, they wont be platinums but.....


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandbagger said:


> They are no less a HT speaker than the Mini
> 
> with the 6.5" vifa driver and tweeter in that cabinet, I can push them to much louder volumes than I could ever push my Mini's in the same room/electronics.
> 
> I could even dig up some bypass caps for the tweeters, they wont be platinums but.....


Let me think about it Kevin, I am tempted ... :scratchchin:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Also open to trades for REF2's and a REF100. I'd LOVE a set in Piano Black or Porsche Silver. I know the Porsche Silver are REALLY rare but that would be cool ...


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Another option is if Craig wants to trade 3 SHO-10's for the Mini's  Cough cough hint hint  I'd LOVE to start sporting so CHT in my basement!!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

On hold from selling these now. Moved around my setups and got the Mini's positioned so they're sounding good again. The basement config just didn't work, now it works  Oh, and they look pretty too in their new home!


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> On hold from selling these now. Moved around my setups and got the Mini's positioned so they're sounding good again. The basement config just didn't work, now it works  Oh, and they look pretty too in their new home!


Yep, the Mini's are terribly position dependent. Sometimes even a small change can mess up their coherence. 

And remember, there are some relatively simple and very inexpensive tweaks that really help the Mini's that you may want to consider. That baffle moves way too much due to the mid-bass coupler.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

emac said:


> Yep, the Mini's are terribly position dependent. Sometimes even a small change can mess up their coherence.
> 
> And remember, there are some relatively simple and very inexpensive tweaks that really help the Mini's that you may want to consider. That baffle moves way too much due to the mid-bass coupler.


There's a baffle mod? Is it the No-Rez adder?


----------



## Nhpm510 (Dec 31, 2010)

emac said:


> Yep, the Mini's are terribly position dependent. Sometimes even a small change can mess up their coherence.
> 
> And remember, there are some relatively simple and very inexpensive tweaks that really help the Mini's that you may want to consider. That baffle moves way too much due to the mid-bass coupler.


Emac,
What positional recommendations do you have for the mini's?
skeeter, sorry for the 'jack, but I think you aren't selling anymore.
PM


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

nhpm510 said:


> Emac,
> What positional recommendations do you have for the mini's?
> skeeter, sorry for the 'jack, but I think you aren't selling anymore.
> PM


Oh no worries, I think this thread has been derailed enough! LOL!

I had them downstairs 13' apart and 10' back. It was WAY too far apart for the distance. Now I have them 8' apart and 8.5 feet back. The positioning is VERY good. I'd think that 10' would probably be the max distance apart and you really need to be in roughly an equilateral triangle. Emac is right, these are HIGHLY position dependent!


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

pics of new layout?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cedman1 said:


> pics of new layout?


*EDIT:*Pics uploaded in later post, better quality.


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice! Hey - did you guys get very much snow where your at? Not so much here.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rseynaev said:


> Very nice! Hey - did you guys get very much snow where your at? Not so much here.


About 2" or so but the roads are totally icy so I've been working from home the last 3 days 

I found the original pics so I'll upload those shortly, MUCH better quality! And thank you, I think it looks pretty good myself


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets give this a try ...

Dang, still compression but not as much. What do other people use to link pictures with? I've been using Photobucket forever but the compression on upload is horrendous.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice! Always on the lookout to see how others are using their Mini's.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cedman1 said:


> Nice! Always on the lookout to see how others are using their Mini's.


Got any pics of yours? This thread is getting changed and moved so its all about Mini's now


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> There's a baffle mod? Is it the No-Rez adder?


Nope. It's lining the baffle and the drivers w/ rope caulk (aka Mortite). Here's a pic of what I've done to the back of the baffles of the Mini's. 










Now, I can't say that I'm completely convinced that lining the MDF itself did a whole lot, but adding the rope caulk to the back of the planar drivers seemed to make a more obvious difference in cleaning up the sound. 

I haven't gotten around to doing the lining trick to the mid-bass coupler or to the powered woofer yet. Will when I get a chance. 

I have also added Mortite between the baffle and all 4 drivers. Basically serving as a gasket. This was a pretty easy trick and, again, made a clear difference.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

emac said:


> Nope. It's lining the baffle and the drivers w/ rope caulk (aka Mortite). Here's a pic of what I've done to the back of the baffles of the Mini's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting ... how did you think of doing this? I don't really know what Mortite is so what is it usually used for?


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

skeeter99 said:


> Interesting ... how did you think of doing this? I don't really know what Mortite is so what is it usually used for?


Rope caulk is a putty-like substance that is used primarily for sealing drafts in windows. The caulk is sold in long rope-like rolls, which can be cut or torn off to a desired length. Mortite is the original name in do-it-yourself caulking; and it's still famous for quality & versatility. Mortite Weatherstrip and Caulking Cord will seal windows effectively. But it's also widely used as a gasketing material, sound deadener, insect barrier, crack filler and all around plugger-upper.

I have used this DIYer tool for many years...on my home and audio equipment. A trick I used was placing the caulk in a zip lock bag and submerging it in lukewarm water for ~ 10-15 minutes to ensure it was pliable.

I believe Mortite was purchased by another company (Thermwell Products which may be labeled Frost King in your area). If you go to ACE, Home Depot or Lowe's you would just ask for the putty-like caulk. With that said, do not use plumber's sealing putty as a substitute because it is softer and a bitch to work with. :huge:

Lou


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for the info Lou! I may give this a try, see if it does anything for me. I'm sure the stuff is cheap so it should be cheap try. I'm all about cheap mods


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Lou. I got the Frost King version from Lowes for about $6. I haven't noticed a problem w/ pliability, so haven't had to do the warming trick that was described. 

As for where I came up with the trick, I emailed Steve from Herbie's Audio Lab, who I've dealt with in the past and is very knowledgeable about the impact of vibrations. I asked him about ways to cut down on the vibrations that I'd noticed in the baffle that holds the 2 planar drivers. He suggested rope caulk. So, I did some research and found that it's a trick that's been out there for a while, but for whatever reason has fallen off in recent years. So, I added the Mortite w/ good effect as a gasket between the drivers and the baffle. I then added it to the back of the baffle as you've seen also w/ good effect. Yesterday, I added the Mortite to the basket of the powered woofer w/ good effect. Unfortunately, I couldn't remove the mid-bass coupler drivers. When you use the Mortite and screw the drivers in tightly, it becomes very difficult to remove the drivers. For the amp and woofer, I had to use a pair of pliers just to be able to take them off :crazy: But w/ the MBC, there's no way to gain a foothold to remove them and add the Mortite to the basket. Not a huge problem, you just need to be aware of it ahead of time.


----------



## LejfK (Jun 4, 2006)

emac said:


> Nope. It's lining the baffle and the drivers w/ rope caulk (aka Mortite). Here's a pic of what I've done to the back of the baffles of the Mini's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I added Platinum bypasses to my Mini, I did something similar by adding a layer of that sticky, rubber/asphalt roofing material everywhere I could underneath the acoustic material - I pulled it all out, stuck the asphalt/roofing material on the insides of the cabinet and then stapled the acoustic material back on top. (After paying for the platinums, I didn't feel like springing for No Rez). I can't say how much of a change it was since I did it at the same time as the bypasses, but even before the break-in of the Platinums I noticed a jump in dynamics and articulation. Sometime, I'll try the Mortite as a gasket trick. 

When I was doing my mods, I put a piece of the asphalt/rubber on the back of the tweeter since it was a sealed design. However, I didn't add it to the back of the mid driver since it was open in the back - although I left the acoustic material on the back of the mid as I had found it. I noticed that you put Mortite on the back of the mid - I wonder how much that changes its acoustic properties since it essentially turns it into a sealed driver?


----------



## rfglock (Dec 15, 2010)

I just found this thread and I am really excited. I have mini's, a ref 100, and ref 1's that I have been thinking about upgrading. I have never done this before but it seems doable. My first question is whether I should go with the upgrades from the ninja or just buy the necessary sonicap platinums and switch them out for the originals. Also if I do the upgrade from sean which additional features will make the most difference (cabinet upgrade, high pass filter etc). Thanks


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

rfglock said:


> I just found this thread and I am really excited. I have mini's, a ref 100, and ref 1's that I have been thinking about upgrading. I have never done this before but it seems doable. My first question is whether I should go with the upgrades from the ninja or just buy the necessary sonicap platinums and switch them out for the originals. Also if I do the upgrade from sean which additional features will make the most difference (cabinet upgrade, high pass filter etc). Thanks


That's the same setup I had when I got my Mini's. I REALLY liked the REF1's for surrounds (I like Monopole surrounds vs Dipoles) but felt the REF100 lacking. I've heard REALLY good things about Sean's upgrade for the REF100 but decided to go a different route personally and picked up an X-Voce. I feel the overall tonal balance is much closer now between the L/C/R.

If Hugh chimes in he can tell you about the Ninja upgrades to the Mini's as he's had both. Other people have as well he is just one I know personally that has heard both and lives with (or used to) the Ninja Mini's.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

You rang? 

I had heard both and in my opinion, I will not go back to the Mini stock version.

We got to try our Trinity Center with your Mini next month Scott.


skeeter99 said:


> That's the same setup I had when I got my Mini's. I REALLY liked the REF1's for surrounds (I like Monopole surrounds vs Dipoles) but felt the REF100 lacking. I've heard REALLY good things about Sean's upgrade for the REF100 but decided to go a different route personally and picked up an X-Voce. I feel the overall tonal balance is much closer now between the L/C/R.
> 
> If Hugh chimes in he can tell you about the Ninja upgrades to the Mini's as he's had both. Other people have as well he is just one I know personally that has heard both and lives with (or used to) the Ninja Mini's.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hugh said:


> You rang?
> 
> I had heard both and in my opinion, I will not go back to the Mini stock version.
> 
> We got to try our Trinity Center with your Mini next month Scott.


Oh definitely! We'll be able to do that pretty easily. I'm gonna have it set up so we can demo between my stock Mini's and the Trinity L/R off your Melody MK88  We'll also be able to try the Trinity Center against my X-Voce too. It'll be fun :rock:


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

rfglock said:


> I just found this thread and I am really excited. I have mini's, a ref 100, and ref 1's that I have been thinking about upgrading. I have never done this before but it seems doable. My first question is whether I should go with the upgrades from the ninja or just buy the necessary sonicap platinums and switch them out for the originals. Also if I do the upgrade from sean which additional features will make the most difference (cabinet upgrade, high pass filter etc). Thanks


Your best bet is getting the XO's from the Ninja w/ the works (including the Platinums, though that adds a decent chunk to the cost). Doing it on your own is doable and will improve things, but won't have the same yield.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I am getting ready to try the platinums as bypass for the tweeter and gen 2 as bypass for the remaining sonicaps. Mathwise that should give the best bang for the buck, however, you never know...
Sean is all out of platinums right now (and said they are kind of hard to get), so you will need to get those either from Danny or soniccraft.


emac said:


> Your best bet is getting the XO's from the Ninja w/ the works (including the Platinums, though that adds a decent chunk to the cost). Doing it on your own is doable and will improve things, but won't have the same yield.


----------



## corndog71 (Jan 28, 2009)

You're gonna like the sound of those platinums.:goodvibes:


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

skeeter99 said:


> Got any pics of yours? This thread is getting changed and moved so its all about Mini's now


Using them only in 2-channel. The "Plan" is to go FULL Ninja with platniums in the next 2-5 months.


----------



## rfglock (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for the input emac. I see from your other posts that you have these same speakers and upgrades. So if I go for the ninja mods which additional upgrades other than the platinums would you recommend particularly for the minis? Cabinet upgrade $275? High pass filter $169?


----------

